# BAK/Paprika Before and After Pics



## Corey NC

Lets see how much your horse changed after being on Black-as-knight or paprika. If you used something else feel free to share.
This is my mare's before and after. She was on BAK for about a month with a fly sheet on 24/7. 

Before:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/chichirme/Lady7-27-08009.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/chichirme/Lady7-27-08007.jpg

After:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/chichirme/Coreys073.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/chichirme/Coreys072.jpg

She's even darker now, but my camera is broken.


----------



## FGRanch

What an improvment, she looks much better


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Wow! What a difference. i always see ads for that stuff but I never thought it worked.


----------



## Supermane

Here are mine

Before:










After:


----------



## equineangel91

Wow thats incredible. Do any of these things have websites? Do they have a redenning one? what exactly is it, a supplement?

oooh i want details


----------



## Supermane

equineangel91 said:


> Wow thats incredible. Do any of these things have websites? Do they have a redenning one? what exactly is it, a supplement?
> 
> oooh i want details


I use Black as Knight (BAK) and I really like how it works, but I know some people that had no luck with it. Herbie is actually a dark bay (although its hard to tell now). They also make Gold as Sun, White as Snow, and Red D Vinity.

Coat Enhancers


----------



## kickshaw

that's a huge difference!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Not to be a downer on the drastic improvement... But I can't help but wonder how much of the change had to do with the fly sheet keeping the sun from fading the coat???

Did she wear a sheet before? The change is definately impressive!!!


----------



## jazzyrider

how much paprika did you use? thats a huge improvement in her coat


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Not to be a downer on the drastic improvement... But I can't help but wonder how much of the change had to do with the fly sheet keeping the sun from fading the coat???
> 
> Did she wear a sheet before? The change is definately impressive!!!


I thought that too. 

But then, I'm one of those that tried BaK for a year with no results. I also didn't like any of the ingredients. I would rather buy food grade paprika from the grocer and add it to a flax-based coat supplement. :-|


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow! That's a huge difference! Pretty horse!


----------



## my2geldings

From what I learned over on the 2008 Olympics threads - Paprika comes from Chili Peppers and Chili Peppers produce or contain Capsaicin which is a banned USEF and FEI substance.So if you are using a product that contains paprika or chili peppers you will run the risk of a positive drug test. I have heard sunflower seeds also work well because of the oils in them.

The best remedy is to blanket them. There are a few crazy western folks at my barn who will keep their horses inside during the day and turn them out only when the sun is down. Expose them to artificial light during the day and those poor horses are covered 24/7. I don't even really know what color the one is because I have never seen him covered up.

I love my horse black but to go to that extent? not...


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow...nice difference!


----------



## equineangel91

uh oh..illegal in shows? nope not for me.. I'll go with a nice oil supplement of some kind LOL


----------



## Supermane

You just need to take your horse off it before you go to a rated show. I take mine off a month before I go.


----------



## NorthernMama

Corey, that's definitely a huge difference.

I think I'm the only one that prefers the lighter colouring!! She looks golden and bronze before, very unique. I love to watch the colour change in my horses from season to season. It's like getting a new horse every few months!


----------



## jazzyrider

My2Geldings said:


> From what I learned over on the 2008 Olympics threads - Paprika comes from Chili Peppers and Chili Peppers produce or contain Capsaicin which is a banned USEF and FEI substance.So if you are using a product that contains paprika or chili peppers you will run the risk of a positive drug test. I have heard sunflower seeds also work well because of the oils in them.
> 
> The best remedy is to blanket them. There are a few crazy western folks at my barn who will keep their horses inside during the day and turn them out only when the sun is down. Expose them to artificial light during the day and those poor horses are covered 24/7. I don't even really know what color the one is because I have never seen him covered up.
> 
> I love my horse black but to go to that extent? not...


my guys get sunflower seeds and mollasses in their feed and possum went from a bronzey chestnut to a darker liver type chestnut and cougars coat is definitely a lot darker but jarreds coat is still the same. ive yet to see how it goes with the new mare. im hoping she darkens to so there will be more of a contrast with her light mane


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

northernmama said:


> Corey, that's definitely a huge difference.
> 
> I think I'm the only one that prefers the lighter colouring!! She looks golden and bronze before, very unique. I love to watch the colour change in my horses from season to season. It's like getting a new horse every few months!


 
LOL.. That's what I love about my grey horses...they're never the same.:razz:


----------



## jazzyrider

northernmama said:


> Corey, that's definitely a huge difference.
> 
> I think I'm the only one that prefers the lighter colouring!! She looks golden and bronze before, very unique. I love to watch the colour change in my horses from season to season. *It's like getting a new horse every few months!*


*

*only its cheaper :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

northernmama said:


> Corey, that's definitely a huge difference.
> 
> I think I'm the only one that prefers the lighter colouring!! She looks golden and bronze before, very unique. I love to watch the colour change in my horses from season to season. It's like getting a new horse every few months!


That's one thing I love about Vega. She gets more spots every time she gets her summer coat and in the winter she gets to be a really nice dark chestnut.

I have yet to see how Montana looks in his winter clothes. Gem stays the same, only he's fuzzy now


----------



## equineangel91

hmmm I think im gonna try THIS!!!!!!!!

my horse is a bay with some red highlights.,.....
hmm....should i try red d vinity or what....im excited about trying this !


----------



## mysnafflebit

Wow, that's a huge difference. I've never heard of Black-As-Night before? What exactly is it and how is it used?


----------



## airborngirl

What a huge difference! She looks like a completely different horse!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Since I cannot bathe my horse Monty yet  I would like to use something in the spring,Summer and fall to enchance his Black/White coat ,What should I use for that? Regular garlic?


----------



## kickshaw

BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) will help - he'll smell like a salad if you feed him garlic  (useful for the summertime with the flies, but not so much in the winter)


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

I was feeding all my horses sunflower seeds but my vet told me too stop because its hard for there system to break down the seeds or something to do with that, So we stopped feeding it too them.


----------



## kickshaw

also, oils such as rice bran will help with a coat - - although, it will get slick and pretty when he sheds out in the Spring, too


----------



## equineangel91

hmm.....rice bran. I should look and see where i can get some rice bran. Maybe feeding it through the winter...itll be good to have his coat really nice for spring!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Rice Bran is expensive, Try Vegetable oil!


----------



## Zab

So sunflower seeds helps darken the coat? Does it have to be peeled? >_> *thinks of buying a large bag bird seeds* Any side effects? How much do you give and when does it give any effect?

I'm not sure if I want Crow to be dark or not tho.. x) I love his almost black coat now.. but I like the browner too.. hmm..


----------



## Jubilee Rose

That is really really incredible. It's lovely!! But I do agree with Vida to some degree, that her coat before is very unique and pretty as well.

What can you use on bays? My mare gets really dark in the wintertime. In the summer she gets so light, but it ends up turning almost dun ... :?


----------



## free_sprtd

Will Rice Bran help with a mangy looking coat in the winter? Thunder's never looks fluffy or soft EVER lol just nice in the summer.


----------



## minihorse927

the black oil sunflower seeds are also a little high in protein and tend to make a horse a little hot. I have fed them to my minis before and I would give them aboput 4-5 ounces each. If it was a full size horse I would go about 8-10 ounces once a day. It will darken and shine any horse that is not white and it will not test positive. You will see a difference within thirty days of feeding them. You do not have to do anything other than throw them in their feed. I will have to get a new photo of my stallion, he has a before in my barn on here but I will try to add a new one so you can see what it did to his coat, he is very interesting now.
I will add though, I found something I like better than BOSS, it is called super 14. It will put dapples on any color horse and makes their hair shiny and it feels like velvet. I have recently taken my stallion off the BOSS and just on super 14. His coat is amazing and I love the odd color the BOSS gave him and the super 14 has held the color and made his coat softer.

free sprtd, try super 14, it is about $18 for a 30 day supply and within a week you will start to have a really soft and shiny coat. It will amaze you what it will do to your horses coat. I have suggested it to everyone I know and they are amazed and will continue to use it.


----------



## Connemara93

Wow that's absolutely amazing! She looks like a totally different horse!

I'm interested in this and I think I want to try it with my bay mare just to see what she looks like  I reckon she'd look good black cause she's got no white markings at all... :-o 

How often do you have to feed this "Black as Knight"? - I don't normally feed my horse unless she has been ridden - otherwise she just lives off the grass on her paddock. Also, how long does it take for the coat to change colour, and how long to wear off?

And with the rice bran, how often do I feed that? Does it make the coat darker, or just shinier and softer?


----------



## minihorse927

Connemara93 said:


> Wow that's absolutely amazing! She looks like a totally different horse!
> 
> I'm interested in this and I think I want to try it with my bay mare just to see what she looks like  I reckon she'd look good black cause she's got no white markings at all... :-o
> How often do you have to feed this "Black as Knight"? - I don't normally feed my horse unless she has been ridden - otherwise she just lives off the grass on her paddock. Also, how long does it take for the coat to change colour, and how long to wear off?
> 
> And with the rice bran, how often do I feed that? Does it make the coat darker, or just shinier and softer?


 
The rice bran and/or the black as knight are fed daily. If you skip feeding them all the time they will not work. Rice bran will shine and soften a coat and BAK will darken any coat BAK takes about 30 days to see some results but about 3 months to see full results. Rice bran will see results in about 30 days. Like I said, they have to be fed daily. It will not turn all horses black, it will just darken whatever color your horse is naturally and it works wonders on sunburnt hair and horses in the sun all the time.


----------



## free_sprtd

mini-can I buy it at the local feed store, or is it an online thing?


----------



## minihorse927

most feed stores carry rice bran. BAK is harder to come across and usually is purchased online, unless you can find a tack shop locally that carries it. Bak is also fairly expensive, around 8-10 dollars a pound. A 6.5lb tub is about 60 dollars.

This is the company that makes the BAK
black horse supplement, horse beauty naturally, horse nutrition, equestrians, and horse stables.


----------



## grayfox

What a huge difference! Your horse looks great. 



www.grayfoxfarms.com


----------



## RedHawk

Was looking through my photos and realized that after months of putting paprika in my horse's feed, i can see a difference in his coat.
The 1st two were taken with a different camera, but the difference in his coat is shown correctly.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Wow thats crazy! I'm gonna try the paprika on my dun. I wonder if that will make the dun factor stick out more? He always gets so bleched out that his dorsal stripe and shoulder stripe almost disappear.

How much of it do you feed?


----------



## Lizz

Has anyone every used one of these supplements for a Pal or a Buckskin if so can you post before and afters?

Lizz


----------



## RedHawk

cowgirlfitzy said:


> How much of it do you feed?


I don't measure it, but i would guess a tablespoon or two?


----------



## mandaleacalico

jazzyrider said:


> my guys get sunflower seeds and mollasses in their feed and possum went from a bronzey chestnut to a darker liver type chestnut and cougars coat is definitely a lot darker but jarreds coat is still the same. ive yet to see how it goes with the new mare. im hoping she darkens to so there will be more of a contrast with her light mane


Seeing as your a fellow aussie :wink: do you feed the average black sunflowers from the produce, and how much seed/molasses do you give?


----------

